# Terrariums?



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello everyone!
My fiancee and I recently moved into a new apartment... bring with the animals we had to leave at our parents while we were in college. I brought my hedgehog, hamster, cat, and fish. He brought lizards: one blue tongue skink and 4 crested geckos.When we got the geckos, they were about half the size of a pencil and were too young to sex... it took about a year before we could sex them [and now they are as big as jumbo hotdogs] but there never seemed to be any "activity" going on between them. Around Christmas we found many holes dug around the tank, one of them had eggs in it. Only 2 at first... and the next day 3, which meant both females laid eggs. We were fine with this and ready to take care of any babies if they made it (cresteds are difficult to hatch).

Well... animals are animals and we saw one of the females lay eggs again a few days ago. OY! We bought the trio a fancy new large terrarium today and when we were going through the coconut where we know there we eggs.... we ended up with SIXTEEN of them. YES, you heard right SIXTEEN.. and they only lay them 2 at a time. It's clear some of the eggs will not make it, as they have large dents/holes in the them, one we already disposed of. However, there are 8 that we feel pretty positive about. They are in recommended HatchRite filled containers.

So in conclusion, we knew we would know we need to take the male out so the females can get some much needed rest and the new babies will need some place to live (we aren't sure about selling them yet). So what I'm trying to get at with this novel... does anyone near Chicagoland/NW Indiana/SW Wisconsin have a glass terrarium (not a fish tank) that they are looking to find new home for??

Willing to trade Snugglie Bags/Hammocks/Tunnels in addition to cash...:0)










Here they are! While some are discolored, some of it is due to the moist coconut flooring that rubbed off in color.


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

ooo fun! I have a crested eyelash gecko  I named her cheese whiz hehehe I rescued her from a man that bought her for his son's birthday who was turning 6 and the boy ended up handling her to roughly so she detached her tail. The event terrified the young boy so the man was just going to let her go out in the wild. I told him no way and that I would take her. I have a few spare tanks for my zoo... all together I have rescued 2 Hedgehogs 3 tarantulas and my Cheese whiz. (i also have fish too but those guys i bought) :3 People can be so ignorant when they buy exotic pets. They buy them because they think it'll be cool but then they realize its not what they wanted. All of my pets are very happy with me I think. I love all of them so much  But I live in Florida so I don't think I could drop off my tanks to you sorry  sorry for the rant too  heres pictures of Cheese Whiz and one of my tarantulas


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the name Cheese Whiz! Our geckos names are Gambit and Rafiki (the girls) and Spike and Goliath (Boys) all named after cartoons... (Xmen, lion king, gargoyles for those of you who remember that 90s cartoon). Goliath lost his tail a bit ago during a scuffle between him and Spike. All four geckos lived together from when they were only about 2 months old... maturity stopped that when Spike became too aggressive. It's too bad... but that's nature. I couldn't get good pic of Spike and Rafiki is always hiding but here's two to tide you over.

Here's Gambit, she's a big girl.









Here's the father of all the wonderful eggs.









I wish more people would read before they buy any pets! They think it's all fun and games but it's not. It's tons of poop, lots of reading, worrying, and so many other things.
PS I wish I lived near Florida!


----------

